# 5th Wheel and Mast



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Good question, awaiting the same info. It looks like they have to crawl over the side of the skid to get in when a mast is attached? or am i missing something.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A reference:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?239431-Crazy-Wheel
See in particular post #7


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

scokat said:


> Good question, awaiting the same info. It looks like they have to crawl over the side of the skid to get in when a mast is attached? or am i missing something.


Ones I have seen have the side of the cage cut open. I know a guy who didn't do that and got his head crushed climbing out of his machine between the mast and the cage. He lived.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> A reference:
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?239431-Crazy-Wheel
> See in particular post #7


Rader's my research assistant. Your check is in the mail.  Thanks.

There ya go skocat. Just a hop, skip and a jump from where your bees are right now. Better get the right trailer to go w/ such a set up right off the bat.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

More info and photos here:
http://www.trailershopper.com/page-31384.html

Note they say pickup at the factory in *Georgia*.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

The mast is made by Edwards and the caster has to be made by a custom fabrication shop, any one that you can convince one to do it. You get in and out of the machine between the cage and the mast.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you always turn yours off before dismounting Trevor? Or maybe you have a newer model Bobcat and everything locks up when the lapbelt is raised?

Do you get grease on your cloths climbing in and out that way?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Mark: They are a bit difficult to get in and out of especially for folks our age, it helps access a lot to tilt the mast ahead. I have never gotten grease on me. I have an older 743 (I think) with 5,000 hours on it and a 12' Edwards mast. No safety bar/hydraulic lock on mine. One rule we always try to adhere to is lifting the rear wheel before shutting the machine off. If not and your battery runs down the only good way you can get the rear door open is to tip up the whole machine with another loader. They really are marvelous setups once you are in and operating them, one hazard is that you cannot see the wheel behind you and it sticks out quite a ways. It's pretty easy to slam it into something, some kind of a rear camera setup with one would be awesome.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Those rear cameras are coming down in price. They are advertised in the big truck magazines for use on the back of dump trucks, especially when feeding a paver.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tropic Trailer put my mast on my 751. They did a great job. Couldn't be happier. The total cost come out to around $1100. I took it to them on a Saturday while I was heading down South to Fish. They let me leave my Truck and Trailer there as well. They had the machine done by Tuesday. They cut the sides of my cage out for me as well. They got to locations in Florida. They build fifth wheels as well. That machine in your post Rader was done by Tropic trailer I believe. Eli Mendes runs the place. His brother Dave Mendes is a pretty well known Beekeeper. Nice guys to deal with. They know how the machine needs to operate with a mast and fifth wheel. That's why I took it to them.

Climbing through the side is not the way to get in. The cage is cut out just in case you flip the machine or get into some situation where you need to get out quickly. Before you get out of the machine tilt the mast all the way forward. You can climb in and out easily from the front. DO NOT EVER disconnect the pedal safety features unless you plan on shutting down the machine every time you get off. Like Sqrcrk said it can be deadly if you tilt the mast back while climbing in.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bobcats are built w/ a window in the back which pops out if you can't egress out the front, so why cut open the sides of the cage? Does cutting open the sides of the cage impinge on the structural integrity of the cage?


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

What if you roll it backwards? Highly unlikely but I would rather have more than one exit. Especially if you flip it in water. Plenty of that in Florida lol. I don't believe the integrity of the cage is compromised because the corners are what seem to give the strength. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I can see your point. But, isn't the machine most likely to end up on its side? Especially if one has a 5th wheel? Not to argue about it.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

The sides are cut out so you can look down the side of the pallet when putting it on the truck or trailer.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And I guess since you have a mast and no side arms cutting off your head is not a problem.

There have been times when I wanted to look around the corner, but I found that moving the machine and approaching the trailer a certain way took care of the sight problem.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely a plus I forgot to mention


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

cut the side cages out!!!! have yet to ever hear of a beekeeper overturning a bobcat and even if it were to happen then probably shouldnt have been in that situation anyways. climbing in and out between the mast and cab is way more dangerous the having the sides cut out. stick with an Edwards mast and dont waste the money on a Clearview P.O.S. for A&O. Tail wheel and new mast will run maybe around $8k. just some advice from an operation that has ran bobcats since 1981 but then again what do i know


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Greg,
Saw one flop over on its side coming off of a trailer. Gotta keep those trailers at least somewhat level,eh?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

Interesting. I've been in some steep inclines to load and unload from the trailer and had no problems. I'm all for safety but hate to see someones head get crushed from crawling in between the mast.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

if you are lifting the rear end off of the ground, is the rear door beefed up, or is something done to the non hinge side to support all the weight on the rear of the machine from the cylinder?


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Weld a slide pin on the bottom of the door as well as the side opposite of the hinges.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here is a mast that connects with the quick attach where the bucket goes:
http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid-Steer-Hydraulic-Forks-p/tele-fork-42.htm
http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid-Steer-Hydraulic-Forks-p/tele-fork-42.htm
http://www.sheyennemfg.com/index.php?p=telefork

All three links are the same product. The first two are dealers, the last is the manufacturer, but you can see more pictures.

If you're handy, it's probably cheaper to make your own...


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> Here is a mast that connects with the quick attach where the bucket goes:
> http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid-Steer-Hydraulic-Forks-p/tele-fork-42.htm
> http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid-Steer-Hydraulic-Forks-p/tele-fork-42.htm
> http://www.sheyennemfg.com/index.php?p=telefork
> ...


This is a thought but it sort of cuts out the option for a tail wheel because you would need to use the aux. hydraulics to run the fork lift, there for there is no way to operate a tail wheel.

I think using a loader with a tail wheel and just arms would be much better then having a mast and no tail wheel.


----------



## HungryBear (May 28, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> Here is a mast that connects with the quick attach where the bucket goes:
> http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid-Steer-Hydraulic-Forks-p/tele-fork-42.htm
> http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid-Steer-Hydraulic-Forks-p/tele-fork-42.htm
> http://www.sheyennemfg.com/index.php?p=telefork
> ...


One thought with this, and let me say first I like the idea, is you will need a good size bobcat to handle it. It weights 1100# on its own. Alot of beekeeper bobcats I have seen do total, less than 2000#. You add a 4 way double high or triple high and your maxing your machine. Sure you can do it, but at what cost, its not good to max the machine all the time. Hummerbee makes masts, I have heard good things about theirs.

Mark, Hackenberg told me they make them, or get them "around." Probably from Mendes. I would call Davey up, last time I was there, which was over the summer, they had one sitting there they offered to me when I asked the same question. I dont have a bobcat... yet...


----------

